# Orchestra seating Chart



## Dr.Quest (Sep 15, 2005)

I know it's been posted but for the life of me I cannot find any references to it. I'm looking for an online section layout chart of an orchestra for panning reasons.
Any links?
Thanks,
Jamie


----------



## John Perkins (Sep 15, 2005)

Dr.Quest said:


> I know it's been posted but for the life of me I cannot find any references to it. I'm looking for an online section layout chart of an orchestra for panning reasons.
> Any links?
> Thanks,
> Jamie



There is a very good book called "Anatomy of the Orchestra" by Norman Del Mar that has a whole chapter on this (entitled "Platform Planning").


----------



## NedK (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey Jamie, Here's one: http://www.mti.dmu.ac.uk/~ahugill/manual/seating.html


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks, this is just the link I was looking for.
Cheers,
J 8)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 15, 2005)

Where's the freakin' kazoo?


----------



## Journeyman (Sep 15, 2005)

Wasn't he that little alien guy that would show up on the Flintstones every once and a while? :wink:


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 17, 2005)

hehe, did you recognize the guys behind the trombone players in the crowd?

it seems like they confused the place with kind of church banks ... are they praying or does the orchestra play so wrong at this moment? :twisted:


----------



## TheoKrueger (Sep 17, 2005)

Gee, that's an amazing picture there. To think that all this awesome music we listen to comes from a bunch of people with instruments and some crazy composer that wrote it. Nice


----------



## FrozeN (Sep 17, 2005)

This excerpt seems like to be quite an interesting piece as well... it looks like it's an orchestral tutti, everyone is playing, even the piccolo is playing, BUT the 2 flutes aren't playing a single note! :lol:


----------



## Randy Wei (Jan 22, 2006)

NedK said:


> Hey Jamie, Here's one: http://www.mti.dmu.ac.uk/~ahugill/manual/seating.html



the site seems down.......

I'm also find reference for orchestral section chart, any other sites for orchestral seats information ??


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 22, 2006)

This is not bad: http://www.philharmonia.co.uk/thesoundexchange/the_orchestra/sections/find_out_where_the_sections_sit_.html (http://www.philharmonia.co.uk/thesounde ... _sit_.html)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 22, 2006)

I think there's one on Garritan's website as well.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 22, 2006)

One question here:

if you are to consider the exact panning position of utmost left or right, what do you dial in? 9 o'clock and 3 o'clock or is that too much already?

Thank you oh enlightened masters! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 22, 2006)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> One question here:
> 
> if you are to consider the exact panning position of utmost left or right, what do you dial in? 9 o'clock and 3 o'clock or is that too much already?
> 
> Thank you oh enlightened masters! :roll: :wink:



yeh thats a good question. i kinda like the stuff i am doing at the moment but i am not sure if its too wide or too narrow when my widest pan is 50 to one side. (1-100)
i don't have the time to fool around so maybe anyone knows a little more.


----------



## Randy Wei (Jan 24, 2006)

I've foud one quite good :










It's from Beat Kaufmann's VSL tutorial, nice!!!

Thanks to Beat Kaufmann


----------



## FrozeN (Jan 24, 2006)

OT : now I remember this joke....

What's the difference between a Bull and an Orchestra?

A Bull has the horns in the front and the a$$ in the back. :lol: 

Cheers,
Frankie


----------



## TARI (Jan 24, 2006)

FrozeN said:


> OT : now I remember this joke....
> 
> What's the difference between a Bull and an Orchestra?
> 
> ...



Hahahaha :lol:


----------

